# does anyone know where i can get s2 blueprints??????



## mike_pops (Apr 30, 2004)

im looking for some kind of blueprints for s2 rs2 lights or bumpers,does anyone know where i can get them or where i should look for them
(any type of engineering drawings)
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: does anyone know where i can get s2 blueprints?????? (mike_pops)*

Highly unlikely anyone will give you engineering drawings for any of that kind of stuff...


----------

